# 5 Day Shooting Ban?



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Isn't there supposed to be a ban on shooting five days before the opener? Sounds like WW3 here today.


----------



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

i don't think they could do that. it is small game/trapping season and people do have the right to sight in there firearms for thursday. but it also sounds like ww3 here . carl


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I've called the DNR in past years and gotten mixed answers. The Baldwin Office said it was something called "quiet time" and that no shooting was allowed. Then I called the Cadillac office and they said that if you are on public land and shooting right at your camp at a obvious target, like a box, and off the hood of your truck, that that was no problem. They also told me that people on private land can do the same, like infront of their house. You can't be "a field" with a rifle. Like walking around the woods or driving around back roads with a rifle in the front seat. All in all, I think it's the CO's call and he or she won't ticket anyone sighting in at their camp. Boehr, does that sound right to you? The rules don't clearly state that in the book.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

November 10-14:
It is unlawful to carry afield or transport any rifle (including a .22 caliber rimfire) or shotgun if you have buckshot, slug, ball loads or cut shells.

Exception: You may transport a firearm to your deer camp or to a target range during this period if the firearm is properly transported as described in "Statewide Handgun Regulations" below. A resident who holds a fur harvester license may carry a .22 caliber rimfire firearm while hunting furbearers or checking a trap line during the open season for hunting furbearers or trapping furbearing animals. *You also may target shoot on your own property provided there is no attempt to take game.*


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Thanks Bob, that explains world war 3 for the last few days. And people wonder why the deer are nocturnal!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

5-day ban, 5-day quiet period different names that people over the years have given it but the reason for the 5-day period is to attempt to start the "race" on equal terms for deer hunters or to make it more difficult for poachers to poach that big buck prior to the 15th.

Officers every year have and will catch guys out in their blinds with their rifles or shotguns and use the excuss that they are coyote hunting or whatever and we all know, especially on the 14th of November they are trying to get their deer the evening before.

I have never understood why someone would wait until just days prior to opening day to sight in their guns but it does happen every year and it does sound like war zones no doubt.

Both Bob's have it pretty much right and no need for me to add any more.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Where I hunt up north, there is always lots of shooting the 14th, and it starts about 4:30 and runs till dark. I highly doubt it is target practice, unless some guys wait till the LAST MINUTE to sight in their guns. Maybe it is just a warning to all the deer "the hunters are coming, the hunters are coming!!!!"
Another note- Notice next time on the big buck night shows how many "archery" kills there are from the 14th. I'm not accusing anyone, but it sure is suspicious to me.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by boehr _
> *Both Bob's have it pretty much right and no need for me to add any more. *


I hope I have it right, that was a cut and paste from the MDNR web site.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I think that alot more deer are poached on the 14th than the DNR susspects. Expecialy on private land. Why else all of the shooting?


----------



## bivenser (Dec 1, 2000)

So if I went squirel hunting on the 10th with a .22 I was breaking the law???? Never knew that. 

Learned something new today.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

F B...I don't think more deer are taken on the 14th that the DNR suspects but there are more deer taken on the 14th than we can catch, I'll give you that for sure.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I sat in one of my hunting stands with binoculars on the evening of November 14 just to see if that was where I wanted to be opening morning. With my limited hearing I counted 13 single shots and one fast 1-2 series in the last 2 hours before dark within 3/4 mile. All the shots came from private lands including two shots that may have been poachers on my property across the river from where I was sitting. My partner was bowhunting on the 13th and also heard single shots before dark. This early shooting activity is normal for our area.

The result is the deer are well spooked by the early jump season the week before the 15th. The 5-day rifle quiet period does not exist. I almost feel like I missed the opening of season waiting for the 15th. 

We are talking about large and small blocks of private lands with ample opportunity for anyone to slip behind their house for a quick shot. We cannot expect the COs to cover every 5-10-20 acre house and the 100+ acres adjoining the small plots to the river bottoms and larger neighbors. The urban developments south of White River are now very competitive between neighbors. Some of the small plot hunters figure they are 'owed' a deer for the high price they had to pay to move out of the city (Muskegon/Grand Rapids).

This urban hunting competition is one of the downsides of urban sprawl and it is happening throughout the state. The DNR now also gives 5-acre private landowner doe permits. This small plot competition deer hunting must be a nightmare for the COs to work with in addition to the traditional forest and game area lands. They need all the local support they can get.


----------

